# HPC Carbonrahmen mit einem Heckträger transportieren?



## oppositor (28. März 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe eine kleine Frage im Bezug auf Heckträger mit einem Carbon Rahmen, in diesem Fall für ein Elite HPC R1.
Laut der Cube Webseite:
_Heckträger, bei dem das Fahrrad an den beiden Laufrädern und am Oberrohr fixiert wird, sind in der Regel geeignet. Am Besten transportieren Sie das Rad im Auto. Das schützt vor Diebstahl und ist schonender für ihr Fahrrad._
Kann ich auch einen Carbon Rahmen in ein solchen Heckträger transportieren (Siehe Bild: Heckträger Thule.jpg)? Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, das man ein Carbonrahmen so nicht transportieren darf.

Wenn nein, ist es zugelassen, es mit einem Heckträger zu transportieren, wie es z.B. Opel hat, indem das Fahrrad an der Pedale / Kurbel befestigt wird? Im Anhang habe ich ein Bild eines solchen Systems (Heckträger Opel.jpg).

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## deathmetal (29. März 2010)

Hi,

also laut meinem Händler sollte ich mein Bike (Carbon Rahmen und Alu Sattelstürze) besser an der Stütze befestigen und nicht am Rahmen. 
Falls du ebenso ne Alu Stütze hast, dann würde ich das auch so machen!! 

Gruß
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppositor (29. März 2010)

Hallo Markus,

danke erst mal für Deine Antwort.
Die Sattelstütze ist auch aus Carbon. So würde ich fast sagen, das die erste Variante mit dem Thule Heckträger weg fällt. 
Interessanter jedoch finde ich Version 2 mit dem Träger von Opel. Hier wird das Fahrrad am der Kurbel, bzw. Arm von der Pedale fixiert. Hier ist ja kein Carbon. 
Hier würde mich sehr interessieren, ob das auch vom Hersteller zugelassen ist (wegen Garantie usw.). Es soll nämlich ein Corsa angeschafft werden, mit genau so einem Heckträger. Den finde ich sehr praktisch. Der wird einfach hinten ins Auto rein geschoben. Den hat man immer Dabei und ist schnell ausgeklappt.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## deathmetal (29. März 2010)

Hi,

praktisch ist das von Opel auf jeden Fall. 
Gibts da nicht auch, oder ist das so einer, Modelle die man hinten "herausziehen" kann?

Also ich hab nen Träger von Thule, ggf. genau den gleichen wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen. 

Ist halt immer blöd wegen der Klemmkräfte, muss man schon gut aufpassen.


----------



## oppositor (29. März 2010)

Ja genau so einer ist das. Der wird einfach hinten rein geschoben:
http://www.opel.de/shop/technics/flexfix/index.acthttp://www.opel.de/shop/technics/fl...xKnTDw&usg=AFQjCNETnkvm8FUCwsevK3ICRs-7lBRvqw


----------



## Snevern (30. März 2010)

Die Tretlager leiden erheblich bei Heckträgern wo man sie am Kurbelarm fixiert!!!

Und Laut Cube erlöscht die Garantie wenn man Carbonräder aufem Heckträger montiert!!!

Ich würde einfach das Rad im Kopferraum legen

Gruß Snevern


----------



## oppositor (30. März 2010)

Hallo Snevern,

danke für die Antwort. Hm, wenn es nur ein Bike wäre, wäre kein Problem es in den Kofferraum zu stopfen. Zwei übereinender zu legen finde ich halt nicht so prickelnd. Deshalb suche ich ja nach Alternativen. Ist es dnen wirklich so, das die Tretlager das nicht aushalten? Schließlich müssen die mich  ja auch aushalten...
Ich habe Cube auchmal angeschrieben und sie haben folgenden geantwortet:



_Dieser Satz den sie zitieren bezieht sich auf ein Carbon Bike. Jedenfalls wird von unserer technischen Abteilung trotz alldem der Transport im Auto weiterhin Empfohlen. Es könnten leichte Beschädigungen am Fahrrad auftreten und von daher wäre eine weiterfahrt gefährdet._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_
_Team CUBE_

Hast du denn evtl. schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht mit solchen Trägern?


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2010)

Hast du dir schon mal eine Dachbox überlegt, um das Rad in der Box zu transportieren?


----------



## oppositor (31. März 2010)

Naja, da ist die Frage, ob ich da 2 Bikes hinein bekomme. Des Weiteren finde ich den AUfwand dann auch wieder recht groß, da die Räder demontiert werden müssen, die Dachbox muss rauf, etc. etc. 
Ich habe Cube jetzt nochmal speziell auf die Kurbelarmbefestigung gefragt und warte mal die Antwort ab. 
Lieber lasse ich das mit dem Träger am Corsa, wenn ich mir sonst mein Bike kaputt mache... 
In den Test von solchen Trägern wird aber auch immer nur auf das Auto eingegangen und nicht auf das Bike.
Also wenn jemand noch Erfahrungen hat mnit der Kurbelarmbefestigung, immer her damit...

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Matthias3977 (31. März 2010)

Hi,

also wenn ich mir vorstelle, was für Kräfte auftreten wenn ein 90Kg Mann(nicht du) in die Pedale tritt. Kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen wie die Belastung bei dem Fahrradträger dann höher sein soll.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## oppositor (31. März 2010)

Hallo Matthias,

ja genau das denke ich mir eigentlich auch. Hm, ist ne schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2010)

Ich habe einen Corsa mit Fahrradträger  Aber leider kein Carbonrad 

Werde trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu tun  Das Rad sitzt recht fest, wenn man es *richtig* mit dem Kurbelarm in der Halterung befestigt. Ich denke auch, wenn man mal so richtig in die Pedale tritt, dann wirken da wesentlich größere Kräfte auf die Kurbel ein, als beim Transport auf dem Heckträger. Bei mir hat sich, obwohl ich auch regelmäßig größere Strecken mit dem Rad hintendrauf zurücklege, noch nichts gelockert. Und sofern der Kurbelarm nicht aus Carbon ist, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Kurbel da Schaden nimmt. Habe auch keine Zunahme von Lackabplatzern am Unterrohr oder am Innenlagergehäuse (heißt das so?) festgestellt.


----------



## Snevern (2. April 2010)

Ja ich habe schon viele Kunden gehabt die Probleme mit Tretlager usw. durch solche Häckträger bekommen haben. Wenn man mit paar mehr Mann los will kann man sich ja auch ein Bus Mieten und sich die Kosten Teilen außer man will jedes Wochenende los  

Gruß Snevern



oppositor schrieb:


> Hallo Snevern,
> 
> danke für die Antwort. Hm, wenn es nur ein Bike wäre, wäre kein Problem es in den Kofferraum zu stopfen. Zwei übereinender zu legen finde ich halt nicht so prickelnd. Deshalb suche ich ja nach Alternativen. Ist es dnen wirklich so, das die Tretlager das nicht aushalten? Schließlich müssen die mich  ja auch aushalten...
> Ich habe Cube auchmal angeschrieben und sie haben folgenden geantwortet:
> ...


----------



## JuergenM. (2. April 2010)

Warum benutzt du nicht einfach nur andere Arme?!
Die elastische Schnalle funktioniert wie eine Ratsche, nur erheblich weniger Kräften als wie eine Verschraubung.
Funktioniert bei mir schon seit Jahren bestens.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carry-Bike-Erwei...ZViewItemQQptZAutozubehör?hash=item5d283a177b


----------



## oppositor (2. April 2010)

So, danke an alle die geantwortet haben,
die Entscheidung ist nun getroffen wirden. Es gibt einen Corsa OHNE Fahrradträger... Mein Bike ist mir dann doch zu schade, um es zu riskieren...


----------



## mali (2. April 2010)

Hallo, wie wäre es denn mit einer billigen Alu-Sattelstütze, nur für den Transport auf dem Radträger. Die ist mittels Schnellspanner schnell gewechselt und Sattel und Werkzeugtäschchen werden weden nass noch schmutzig. Ich mache meinen Sattel bei Transport außerhalb des Pkw deswegen sowieso ab.
Gruß Mali


----------



## senne78 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hat denn noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem flexfix System von Opel?  Stehe kurz vor dem kauf eines corsa mit diesem System. Fahre ein cannondale rush carbon.

Gruss Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonele (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Carbon-MTB und den Radträger von Twinny Load, bei dem das Rad an der Kurbel befestigt wird.
Finde ich ideal für Carbonrahmen. Der Träger ist super stabil, hält das Rad super.


----------

